# Rental Insurance Policies on Aquariums



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

I'm assuming a lot of you guys have bought rental/home insurance policies that covers water damage caused by aquarium leaks/breakage. I'm having one hell of a time trying to find a policy that specifically covers this. What insurance did you end up buying and what optional coverages were required on the policy?

(I have a 55 gallon that I will be setting up shortly).


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

**Warning - Do you own research on this! Things may change in the near or immediate future!**
I hold no responsibility if this information is incorrect for your specific situation. Now, having said that...

I found out Geico (and Traveler's) sells Rental Insurance policies that will cover water damage from bursting/leaking aquariums. I had to buy the "basic" policy and then add the "HO-84 MN (11-06)" optional endorsement. This HO-84 MN is specific to Minnesota, but your state should also have a HO-84 policy which covers "additional water damage not from bursting utility pipes" which is only what the main policy covers. That still excludes flood damage from bodies of water like lakes and rivers. Geico and Travelers insurance call this the "Enhanced Home Package". I have my liability coverage set to $500,000, medical: $1000, and personal coverage at $20,000. With the deductible set to to $5000 my annual premium was $76.00. Keep in mind that's with flawless credit.

Doing that then covered me for $500,000 worth of water damage in the event my aquarium burst or fell through the floor. I feel like I'm pimping insurance here (and not getting paid for it), but most of the places that I called did not specifically cover water damage from aquariums. It was a major PITA to find any place that did. I'll leave this here for others that are curious. Make sure you get someone on the phone when you buy this stuff and make sure they specifically point out exactly where the coverage is in the contract.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm glad you found an answer to your question. 

Back when I was single and lived in San Jose, CA I had to have extra renter's insurance for my water bed.

BTW - Don't EVER tell your insurance company you keep snakes. They will drop you like a hot potato. I used to have around 30 and do some breeding, now I'm down to just a few pets and a few rescues; small boas and pythons mainly I think 7 total and 3 turtles. Insurance companies don't care about the lizards, turtles, etc. Mention the word snake, and they have a fit because of liability reasons. Nothing venomous or over 6 feet long and they are still scared. Needless to say, they don't leave my house unless they are in a pillowcase and hidden from view.

Insurance is funny stuff!
Brian


----------

